# Dead Rabbit Wide Bore Drip Tip



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

I managed to drop me Dead Rabbit and broke me purple drip tip...

Any vendors have replacements?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/11/17)

@wazarmoto might be able to help. the have some nice ones there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (6/11/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> @wazarmoto might be able to help. the have some nice ones there.



Yes we do. Twisted tips. Locally made and very comfy

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/hot-twisted-tips-810-drip-tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------

